# kismet configuration???

## somuchfortheafter

well i compiled the new kismet from source not using the one from portage. anyway patched the drivers and everything but now i get this error message when i run kismet as root or su root.

```

root@darkstar:~# kismet

Server options:  none

Client options:  none

Starting server...

Waiting for server to start before startuing UI...

Will drop privs to thantos (500) gid 0

No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.

Disabling channel hopping.

Source 0 (orinoco): Enabling monitor mode for orinoco source interface eth0 channel 6...

Source 0 (orinoco): Opening orinoco source interface eth0...

Spawned channelc control process 2226

Dropped privs to thantos (500) gid 0

Allowing clients to fetch WEP keys.

WARNING:  Disabling GPS logging.

Logging networks to Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.network

Logging networks in CSV format to Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.csv

Logging networks in XML format to Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.xml

Logging cryptographically weak packets to Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.weak

Logging cisco product information to Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.cisco

Logging data to Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.dump

Writing data files to disk every 300 seconds.

Mangling encrypted and fuzzy data packets.

Tracking probe responses and associating probe networks.

Reading AP manufacturer data and defaults from /usr/local/etc/ap_manuf

Reading client manufacturer data and defaults from /usr/local/etc/client_manuf

FATAL: Dump file error: Unable to open dump file Kismet-Sep-29-2004-1.dump (Permission denied)

Sending termination request to channel control child 2226...

Waiting for channel control child 2226 to exit...

WARNING: Sometimes cards don't always come out of monitor mode

         cleanly.  If your card is not fully working, you may need to

         restart or reconfigure it for normal operation.

Kismet exiting.

```

anyway my kismet.conf file looks like this

```

# Kismet config file

# Most of the "static" configs have been moved to here -- the command line

# config was getting way too crowded and cryptic.  We want functionality,

# not continually reading --help!

# Version of Kismet config

version=2004.03.devel.a

# Name of server (Purely for organiational purposes)

servername=Kismet

# User to setid to (should be your normal user)

suiduser=thantos

# Sources are defined as:

# source=cardtype,interface,name[,initialchannel]

# Card types and required drivers are listed in the README.

# The initial channel is optional, if hopping is not enabled it can be used

# to set the channel the interface listens on.

source=orinoco,eth0,orinoco

# Other common source configs:

# source=prism2,wlan0,prism2source

# source=prism2_avs,wlan0,newprism2source

# source=orinoco,eth0,orinocosource

# An example source line with an initial channel:

# source=orinoco,eth0,silver,11

# Comma-separated list of sources to enable.  This is only needed if you defined

# multiple sources and only want to enable some of them.  By default, all defined

# sources are enabled.

# For example:

# enablesources=prismsource,cisco

# Users outside the US might want to use this list:

# defaultchannels=IEEE80211b:1,7,13,2,8,3,14,9,4,10,5,11,6,12

defaultchannels=IEEE80211b:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

# 802.11g uses the same channels as 802.11b...

defaultchannels=IEEE80211g:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

# 802.11a channels are non-overlapping so sequential is fine.  You may want to

# adjust the list depending on the channels your card actually supports.

# defaultchannels=IEEE80211a:36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64,100,104,108,112,116,120,124,128,132,136,140,149,153,157,161,184,188,192,196,200,204,208,212,216 

defaultchannels=IEEE80211a:36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64

# Combo cards like Atheros use both 'a' and 'b/g' channels.  Of course, you

# can also explicitly override a given source.  You can use the script 

# extras/listchan.pl to extract all the channels your card supports.

defaultchannels=IEEE80211ab:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10,36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64

# Fine-tuning channel hopping control:

# The sourcechannels option can be used to set the channel hopping for 

# specific interfaces, and to control what interfaces share a list of 

# channels for split hopping.  This can also be used to easily lock

# one card on a single channel while hopping with other cards.

# Any card without a sourcechannel definition will use the standard hopping

# list.

# sourcechannels=sourcename[,sourcename]:ch1,ch2,ch3,...chN

# ie, for us channels on the source 'prism2source' (same as normal channel

# hopping behavior):

# sourcechannels=prism2source:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

# Given two capture sources, "prism2a" and "prism2b", we want prism2a to stay

# on channel 6 and prism2b to hop normally.  By not setting a sourcechannels 

# line for prism2b, it will use the standard hopping.

# sourcechannels=prism2a:6

# To assign the same custom hop channel to multiple sources, or to split the 

# same custom hop channel over two sources (if splitchannels is true), list

# them all on the same sourcechannels line:

# sourcechannels=prism2a,prism2b,prism2c:1,6,11

# Port to serve GUI data

tcpport=2501

# People allowed to connect, comma seperated IP addresses or network/mask

# blocks.  Netmasks can be expressed as dotted quad (/255.255.255.0) or as

# numbers (/24)

allowedhosts=127.0.0.1

# Maximum number of concurrent GUI's

maxclients=5

# Do we have a GPS?

gps=false

# Host:port that GPSD is running on.  This can be localhost OR remote!

gpshost=localhost:2947

# Do we lock the mode?  This overrides coordinates of lock "0", which will

# generate some bad information until you get a GPS lock, but it will 

# fix problems with GPS units with broken NMEA that report lock 0

gpsmodelock=false

# Packet filtering options:

# filter_tracker - Packets filtered from the tracker are not processed or

#                  recorded in any way.

# filter_dump    - Packets filtered at the dump level are tracked, displayed,

#                  and written to the csv/xml/network/etc files, but not 

#                  recorded in the packet dump

# filter_export  - Controls what packets influence the exported CSV, network,

#                  xml, gps, etc files.

# All filtering options take arguments containing the type of address and

# addresses to be filtered.  Valid address types are 'ANY', 'BSSID',

# 'SOURCE', and 'DEST'.  Filtering can be inverted by the use of '!' before

# the address.  For example,

# filter_tracker=ANY(!00:00:DE:AD:BE:EF)

# has the same effect as the previous mac_filter config file option.

# filter_tracker=...

# filter_dump=...

# filter_export=...

# Alerts to be reported and the throttling rates.

# alert=name,throttle/unit,burst

# The throttle/unit describes the number of alerts of this type that are

# sent per time unit.  Valid time units are second, minute, hour, and day.

# Burst describes the number of alerts sent before throttling takes place.

# For example:

# alert=FOO,10/min,5

# Would allow 5 alerts through before throttling is enabled, and will then

# limit the number of alerts to 10 per minute.

# A throttle rate of 0 disables throttling of the alert.

# See the README for a list of alert types.

alert=NETSTUMBLER,5/min,2

alert=WELLENREITER,5/min,2

alert=LUCENTTEST,5/min,2

alert=DEAUTHFLOOD,5/min,4

alert=BCASTDISCON,5/min,4

alert=CHANCHANGE,5/min,4

alert=AIRJACKSSID,5/min,2

alert=PROBENOJOIN,5/min,2

alert=DISASSOCTRAFFIC,5/min,2

alert=NULLPROBERESP,5/min,5

# Known WEP keys to decrypt, bssid,hexkey.  This is only for networks where

# the keys are already known, and it may impact throughput on slower hardware.

# Multiple wepkey lines may be used for multiple BSSIDs.

# wepkey=00:DE:AD:C0:DE:00,FEEDFACEDEADBEEF01020304050607080900

# Is transmission of the keys to the client allowed?  This may be a security

# risk for some.  If you disable this, you will not be able to query keys from

# a client.

allowkeytransmit=true

# How often (in seconds) do we write all our data files (0 to disable)

writeinterval=300

# Do we use sound?

# Not to be confused with GUI sound parameter, this controls wether or not the

# server itself will play sound.  Primarily for headless or automated systems.

sound=false

# Path to sound player

soundplay=/usr/bin/play

# Optional parameters to pass to the player

# soundopts=--volume=.3

# New network found

sound_new=/usr/local/share/kismet/wav/new_network.wav

# Wepped new network

# sound_new_wep=${prefix}/com/kismet/wav/new_wep_network.wav

# Network traffic sound

sound_traffic=/usr/local/share/kismet/wav/traffic.wav

# Network junk traffic found

sound_junktraffic=/usr/local/share/kismet/wav/junk_traffic.wav

# GPS lock aquired sound

# sound_gpslock=/usr/local/share/kismet/wav/foo.wav

# GPS lock lost sound

# sound_gpslost=/usr/local/share/kismet/wav/bar.wav

# Alert sound

sound_alert=/usr/local/share/kismet/wav/alert.wav

# Does the server have speech? (Again, not to be confused with the GUI's speech)

speech=false

# Server's path to Festival

festival=/usr/bin/festival

# How do we speak?  Valid options:

# speech    Normal speech

# nato      NATO spellings (alpha, bravo, charlie)

# spell     Spell the letters out (aye, bee, sea)

speech_type=nato

# speech_encrypted and speech_unencrypted - Speech templates

# Similar to the logtemplate option, this lets you customize the speech output.

# speech_encrypted is used for an encrypted network spoken string

# speech_unencrypted is used for an unencrypted network spoken string

#

# %b is replaced by the BSSID (MAC) of the network

# %s is replaced by the SSID (name) of the network

# %c is replaced by the CHANNEL of the network

# %r is replaced by the MAX RATE of the network

speech_encrypted=New network detected, s.s.i.d. %s, channel %c, network encrypted.

speech_unencrypted=New network detected, s.s.i.d. %s, channel %c, network open.

# Where do we get our manufacturer fingerprints from?  Assumed to be in the

# default config directory if an absolute path is not given.

ap_manuf=ap_manuf

client_manuf=client_manuf

# Use metric measurements in the output?

metric=false

# Do we write waypoints for gpsdrive to load?  Note:  This is NOT related to

# recent versions of GPSDrive's native support of Kismet.

waypoints=false

# GPSMap waypoint file.  This WILL be truncated.

waypointdata=%h/.gpsdrive/way_kismet.txt

# How many alerts do we backlog for new clients?  Only change this if you have

# a -very- low memory system and need those extra bytes, or if you have a high

# memory system and a huge number of alert conditions.

alertbacklog=50

# File types to log, comma seperated

# dump    - raw packet dump

# network - plaintext detected networks

# csv     - plaintext detected networks in CSV format

# xml     - XML formatted network and cisco log

# weak    - weak packets (in airsnort format)

# cisco   - cisco equipment CDP broadcasts

# gps     - gps coordinates

logtypes=dump,network,csv,xml,weak,cisco,gps

# Do we track probe responses and merge probe networks into their owners?

# This isn't always desireable, depending on the type of monitoring you're

# trying to do.

trackprobenets=true

# Do we log "noise" packets that we can't decipher?  I tend to not, since 

# they don't have anything interesting at all in them.

noiselog=false

# Do we log corrupt packets?  Corrupt packets have enough header information

# to see what they are, but someting is wrong with them that prevents us from

# completely dissecting them.  Logging these is usually not a bad idea.

corruptlog=true

# Do we log beacon packets or do we filter them out of the dumpfile

beaconlog=true

# Do we log PHY layer packets or do we filter them out of the dumpfile

phylog=true

# Do we mangle packets if we can decrypt them or if they're fuzzy-detected

mangledatalog=true

# Do we do "fuzzy" crypt detection?  (byte-based detection instead of 802.11

# frame headers)

# valid option: Comma seperated list of card types to perform fuzzy detection 

#  on, or 'all'

fuzzycrypt=wtapfile,wlanng,wlanng_legacy,wlanng_avs,hostap,wlanng_wext

# What type of dump do we generate? 

# valid option: "wiretap" 

dumptype=wiretap

# Do we limit the size of dump logs?  Sometimes ethereal can't handle big ones.

# 0 = No limit

# Anything else = Max number of packets to log to a single file before closing

# and opening a new one.

dumplimit=0

# Do we write data packets to a FIFO for an external data-IDS (such as Snort)?

# See the docs before enabling this.

#fifo=/tmp/kismet_dump

# Default log title

logdefault=Kismet

# logtemplate - Filename logging template.

# This is, at first glance, really nasty and ugly, but you'll hardly ever

# have to touch it so don't complain too much.

#

# %n is replaced by the logging instance name

# %d is replaced by the current date as Mon-DD-YYYY

# %D is replaced by the current date as YYYYMMDD

# %t is replaced by the starting log time

# %i is replaced by the increment log in the case of multiple logs

# %l is replaced by the log type (dump, status, crypt, etc)

# %h is replaced by the home directory

# ie, "netlogs/%n-%d-%i.dump" called with a logging name of "Pok" could expand

# to something like "netlogs/Pok-Dec-20-01-1.dump" for the first instance and 

# "netlogs/Pok-Dec-20-01-2.%l" for the second logfile generated.

# %h/netlots/%n-%d-%i.dump could expand to

# /home/foo/netlogs/Pok-Dec-20-01-2.dump

#

# Other possibilities:  Sorting by directory

# logtemplate=%l/%n-%d-%i

# Would expand to, for example,

# dump/Pok-Dec-20-01-1

# crypt/Pok-Dec-20-01-1

# and so on.  The "dump", "crypt", etc, dirs must exist before kismet is run

# in this case.

logtemplate=%n-%d-%i.%l

# Where do we store the pid file of the server?

piddir=/var/run/

# Where state info, etc, is stored.  You shouldnt ever need to change this.

# This is a directory.

configdir=%h/.kismet/

# cloaked SSID file.  You shouldn't ever need to change this.

ssidmap=ssid_map

# Group map file.  You shouldn't ever need to change this.

groupmap=group_map

# IP range map file.  You shouldn't ever need to change this.

ipmap=ip_map

```

so umm how would i go about fixing this ??? thanks in advance

----------

## aminal

It looks like it cancelled out because it couldn't open the log file.  It looks like it couldn't open the log file because you never told it where to log to.  Try making a directory for the logs in your home dir and change the logtemplate line to:

```

logtemplate=%h/logdir/%n-%d-%i.%l

```

Then, bring your wireless card back up and restart kismet.

----------

## somuchfortheafter

works like a charm and thanks

----------

